# 1920 Elgin Girls



## kreika (Jan 17, 2017)

Sfbayarea  craigs....wheat grass at extra charge.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 17, 2017)

kreika said:


> View attachment 411399 Sfbayarea  craigs....wheat grass at extra charge.



Bike looks familiar. I believe it's been on EBay before.


----------



## kreika (Jan 17, 2017)

Think they were asking $650.


----------

